# EDGE "changed" Volume and tivo sounds?



## jpop (Jan 30, 2006)

So, I think I accidentally touched some buttons (maybe around the a,b,c,d area) that then CHANGED the TIVO sounds and VOLUME on my TV......I will try to provide as much insight but I dont like what happened and trying to change it back.

NOW, the TV VOLUME is a LOT lower then before. NOW, I need to go all the way up to 45-50 to basically get the same volume that I had prior at 12-15! It is noticeably different and I dont like it.
I KNOW heard the TIVO beeps and sounds, I did NOT hear them prior.
Also, I know the feed on the TV programs is about 5 seconds BEHIND NOW, I know this as I get the sports updates on my phone BEFORE I actually SEE the team score on the TV (I know, Great for betting your friends, but dont like it).

I just dont know what I touched to get this happening now and the overseas TIVO Customer service does not have any clue of course!

Any ideas?
I have tried INPUT, but that didnt change anything, I rebooted but that didnt help. I just cant fgure it out and need some help!

Anyone? Any ideas?

Thank you!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I don’t think it’s possible to change this with a single button press but try

Settings > Audio and Video Settings > Dolby Audio, and try the other option.

You may have been set to Dolby previously (which doesn’t work with the TiVo sounds) and somehow changed to PCM which would have resulted in the TiVo sounds.

Voume may be different between the two.

If you’re behind live to press “Live TV” on your remote or fast forward. If that doesn’t work it means your actual signal is somehow behind, but that seems highly unlikely.


----------



## jpop (Jan 30, 2006)

cwoody222 said:


> I don't think it's possible to change this with a single button press but try
> 
> Settings > Audio and Video Settings > Dolby Audio, and try the other option.
> 
> ...


Soooo, that DID correct the volume issue which was my main concern! Thank you so much! It appears the LIVE TV is back to norm, I will watch MNF and see tonight! Yes, I did previously hit live TV and FF but I was already live, wii check it out. Can't even get a reply from TiVo customer service thank you so much again


----------

